# OMG! What did I do??????



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:new_shocked: :smpullhair: I don't believe I did that! I cut Shoni's 'bangs'. I tried to put one of those teeny rubber bans in to get the hair out of his eyes. His head was on a pivet!! He was all mouth--I'm not kidding, his mouth was on top of his head. :smpullhair: I was afraid if he screwed his head around any faster, it would fall off. Doug has been wanting me to skip growing the hair out for a topknot and I was tired of wetting the hair to get it slicked back.....and I couldn't stand all that hair hanging over his pretty eyes :w00t: Soooo I grabbed the scissors. I was afraid to tell you guys :smcry: . There are a bunch that think he should look like a show puppy, even if he'll never get shown. Forgive me :smcry: rayer: .........


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> :new_shocked: :smpullhair: I don't believe I did that! I cut Shoni's 'bangs'. I tried to put one of those teeny rubber bans in to get the hair out of his eyes. His head was on a pivet!! He was all mouth--I'm not kidding, his mouth was on top of his head. :smpullhair: I was afraid if he screwed his head around any faster, it would fall off. Doug has been wanting me to skip growing the hair out for a topknot and I was tired of wetting the hair to get it slicked back.....and I couldn't stand all that hair hanging over his pretty eyes :w00t: Soooo I grabbed the scissors. I was afraid to tell you guys :smcry: . There are a bunch that think he should look like a show puppy, even if he'll never get shown. Forgive me :smcry: rayer: .........[/B]




Pictures please - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dee, it'll grow back. Pictures


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww, it'll grow back! :grouphug: i'm sure he doesn't look as bad as you think!  

*coughpicturescough*


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

pictures pictures pictures pictures RIGHT NOW! :smilie_daumenpos: it'll grow back !


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's a precious little puppy, Dee. How bad could he look? Yes, I agree - PICTURES!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:blush: Tomorrow is bath day........can I wait for pics til then?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> :new_shocked: :smpullhair: I don't believe I did that! I cut Shoni's 'bangs'. I tried to put one of those teeny rubber bans in to get the hair out of his eyes. His head was on a pivet!! He was all mouth--I'm not kidding, his mouth was on top of his head. :smpullhair: I was afraid if he screwed his head around any faster, it would fall off. Doug has been wanting me to skip growing the hair out for a topknot and I was tired of wetting the hair to get it slicked back.....and I couldn't stand all that hair hanging over his pretty eyes :w00t: Soooo I grabbed the scissors. I was afraid to tell you guys :smcry: . There are a bunch that think he should look like a show puppy, even if he'll never get shown. Forgive me :smcry: rayer: .........[/B]


Dee, that baby is so totally special that it wouldn't matter if he were shaved totally neked! All of us would love him oodles and be crazy wanting to give him big hugs!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Dee, if you have some thinning sheers, you can just lightly blend in the bangs. I'm sure Shoni looks fine. He's so cute, you can't make him uncute. Besides, it will grow back, if you want to try again. I like the little wispy bangs look with a ponytail. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG, you should NEVER feel like you have to do something you dont' want to do, LOL! If you don't want to grow Shoni out, don't! He'll be gorgeous either way. I just took the clippers and scissor to Caddy tonight and oh my gosh, she looks so darn adorable. I'm giving her a 'mommy' cut and I didn't expect her to look so cute ! (esp with me handling the scissors, LOL) Can't wait to see pics of him!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> OMG, you should NEVER feel like you have to do something you dont' want to do, LOL! If you don't want to grow Shoni out, don't! He'll be gorgeous either way. I just took the clippers and scissor to Caddy tonight and oh my gosh, she looks so darn adorable. I'm giving her a 'mommy' cut and I didn't expect her to look so cute ! (esp with me handling the scissors, LOL) Can't wait to see pics of him![/B]


I agree with Stacy. Shoni is your Malt and he should have the hair that you want him to have, not what others want him to have.

By the way, there is no such thing as a Malt with an ugly haircut. They're all adorable!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

lol @ afraid to tell you guys !!!! :smpullhair: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I cant wait to see pics of your little Shoni!! He is CUTE no matter what!! You could shave him bald and we would still look at him in awww.... :wub: :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't think a little less hair is going to make your darling little boy any less cute!!


<strike>ps: don't tell Sarah I just said that</strike>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awww Dee don't be upset :grouphug: his hair will grow again if you want it to, plus neither of my boys have bangs or topknots and to me they are just so cute and I am sure Shoni is adorable too with his new hair cut, but of course pictures would be great :biggrin: 
I have to keep Koko's bangs short because his hair stands upright and the longer it gets the higher it gets :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I accidently cut Tink's bangs when I first got him too - :smilie_tischkante: But guess what - they did eventually grow back. Just try to even it all up and in a day or two you'll forget all about it.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Awww, don´t worry, i am sure he is still extremely adorable. If you don´t like it, don´t worry, it´ll grow back. If you want to keep him in a short cut, that´s absolutely ok too. Still, we need pics of that cutie :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wait a minute. I read your post too quickly the first time around.....Shoni doesn't need a top knot just because other people think he should have one!!!! Archie doesn't have one and I LOVE the way he looks! It's more manly


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I was trying to grow Diego's hair out as well, but I was sick of it covering his eyes and had it trimmed and it looks adorable and I can see his little eyes. I really love it and plan on keeping it this way, he has a little topknot behind the bangs. I am sure Shoni is just as cute with bangs. I swear I always thought puppies were the cutest when they are tiny, but I think these Maltese babies just get cuter as they grow. I am still smitten with how adorable Diego is and he is so darn sweet!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Tell ya what Dee, if you don't like the way Shoni looks right now send him to me and I will take care of him for you until it grows back. :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Tell ya what Dee, if you don't like the way Shoni looks right now send him to me and I will take care of him for you until it grows back. :wub:[/B]


BETTY I was thinking the same thing! :HistericalSmiley: Dee, there must be many of us thinking this, so I think you are covered.

Hair grows... believe me. And personally I think you were brave to do what you did. I have been trying to get up the guts to give Wookie a short cut and still haven't been able to yet.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Don't feel bad. I grew out Zoe's top knot (took what seemed like forever LOL) only to add Jett to my family. And Jett, being the orinery cuss he is, was determined Zoe's top knot was his personal toy, put there for his enjoyment! Poor Zoe always had her bow banging into one of her eyes! So I (with tears) cut off her top knot. Zoe is thrilled! And honestly, I like it better. Even though I loved the top knot and all her beautiful bows, it is really nice not to have to do her hair every morning. Honestly, it is all I can do to get myself ready in time so I'm not late for work let alone get her ready too! And I wasn't aware of this until I got involved with NCMR, but most of the people involved with that rescue feel top knots are cruel. Not sure I agree with that, but something to make you feel better about cutting his bangs.</span>


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> [And I wasn't aware of this until I got involved with NCMR, but most of the people involved with that rescue feel top knots are cruel. Not sure I agree with that, but something to make you feel better about cutting his bangs.[/font][/size][/color][/B]


Out of curiousity, why would they consider topknots to be cruel?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:brownbag: Okay, I snapped a few of Shoni. Sorry a couple turned out blurry. It's hard to tell how much I cut because in previous shots I had combed his hair back so it wasn't in his eyes. When it fell down it completely covered his eyes before I cut it. His hair has grown a lot just in a week, especially his ears. He is 16 wks. tomorrow. *****EDIT: Shoni is only 15 weeks!!
[attachment=27066:16weeks2.jpg]
[attachment=27067:16wks2.jpg]
[attachment=27068:16wkshaircut2.jpg]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he is still a total darling! 

The growing out stage is tough. The only thing to do once it grows a little more is pull it in a little pony tail that is way down on his forehead sort of like a unicorn! Then eventually take that pony tail and make another pony tail farther back and connect the two. But a "do" without a top knot is cute, too. ... just depends on what you (and he) prefer!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440703
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never heard that one before. Who told you it was cruel?

I hate to see a dog with long hair and no topknot so it hangs in his eyes and he can't see. That looks like it would be uncomfortable. A topknot done properly so it isn't too tight is very functional because it keeps the hair out of their eyes.

I think Shoni looks darling either way. Do whatever you are comfortable with.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

oh is PUH RESH CIOUSSSSS!!!!!!!! PRECIOUS PRECIOUS! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Dee he looks adorable either way. Don't worry about what people say. He is your baby. 

If you decide to let it grow back out you can train it by just pushing it towards the back of his head several several times a day. Just like we did our hair when wings were in. I have a couple that it is trained that way, and it is actually cute on them. Boy I think I just told my age... :brownbag:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, he is just soooo adorable!! :wub: I don't think there is anything you can do to him that would make him anything but cute!! You could dye him blue and shave him and I would still think he is adorable!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love to see pictures of Shoni!!!!!! .........so......what was the problem? Surely it can'be anything about the way he looks. He's georgeous and you can't change that. I always cut Abbey's bangs - her top knot starts behind them - it's my own creation - originally by mistake :brownbag: . 

I really don't think there's a right or wrong here, it's whatever you like best. Afterall he's going to look adorable no matter what you do.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Dee, Shoni is totally adorable, what a precious little face he has :wub: I think his new hair cut suits him very well :grouphug:


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Shoni is absolutely adorable no matter how his hair is done. I love being able to see their cute little button eyes and nose. I think you did very well :aktion033:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

He's adorable. The offer still stands...I will gladly take care of him until it grows back out. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> He's adorable. The offer still stands...I will gladly take care of him until it grows back out. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Thanks Betty, but I get lonesome for him when I go to the market for groceries :brownbag: :biggrin:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440943
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you can't blame me for trying. I know what you mean about missing them for even the shortest time away. :wub:


----------



## jacksonsmomma (Aug 23, 2007)

your baby looks absolutely precious!  Don't worry... though I know I would be in the same boat if I cut Jackson's hair no matter what the end result was. You just love your baby so much and hate to think you "ruined" Shoni in any way. Completely understandable ... but after the pictures... completely and TOTALLY UNfounded! *wink* take a deep breath... your baby won't be on Oprah any time soon complaining about the experience. I promise. 

Kari & Jackson


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I am for cutting topknots off if it's a hassle or the dog rubs.
Topknots can be time consuming if your baby doesn't want it
or the hair won't stay in the band. I had Toy in full coat at one
time and wound up cutting her down - and - topknot is gone too.
She's much happier. So am I. 
He's a darling pup. Enjoy him in whatever haircut you like. 
I'm sure he loves being able to see you again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :wub: :w00t: :wub: :w00t: :wub: :w00t: :wub: I just saw the pictures :w00t: ok I'm going to chop off Sparkey's hair today :chili: I love his new look. you did great. I would keep it like this for ever :aktion033:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

:grouphug: He looks fantastic, Dee. :grouphug: No worries!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

He is so adorable it doesn't matter what haircut you give him, he will still be a heartbreaker :wub: I keep Indy's hair short ( no topknot ) because he hates me to even try and do anything on his head :smpullhair: He goes crazy and I swear he does the exorcist move with the spinning head :new_shocked:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He looks adorable. Topknots are not a "must have".Long hair isn't either. I cut Boos off when he was a puppy. It was too much hassle & he hated it. Later I grew it back out & he can have a ponytail now, but he still has little bangs. He doesn't seem to mind a loose ponytail. Shoni is adorable & he will be adorable any way you cut his hair. Puppyhood isn't the easiest or best time to try to grow hair out anyway. :grouphug:


----------



## phmystic (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi, all your pups are so white and no stains, how do you do that? I just started to use Angel glow but my baby, who is only 3.5 mons has dark stains under his eyes. I have tried using the cornstarch but that didnt seem to help any. I look at all your beautiful little pups and they all look so great, Im jealous I want my little monster to be as white as yours and no stains. :brownbag:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

It will grow back quickly. I think the hair on the head is the easiest to grow back. My brother is always threatening to snip Bries little paintbrush off. I would be most upset if he did, so i know how you feel. But don't worry - they alsways look cute.


----------

